#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Субботник в дацане

## Поляков

Завтра (14 апреля) с 12:00 в питерском Дацане будет проводится субботник. Всем обещают выдать грабли, лопаты, метелки и прочий инвентарь. Окончание в 18:00. С собой желательно иметь рабочую одежду.

Сочувствующие только дальневосточной традиции могут подходить к 15:00 на генеральную уборку дзэн-центра. По окончанию (18:30) - практика. 

Ожидаются дети, которые (после того как им надоест красить стены) идут гулять в ЦПКиО, а потом отправляются в "Игровед" на тест-драйв настольных игр (по желанию).

Гидрометцентр  обещает завтра +10... +13.

Справки по телефонам:

8 (921) 372-30-33 - Дацан, 

8 (905) 276-30-97 - Дзэн-центр.

----------

